
Multiple Byte Processing with Full-Word Instructions (1975) [pdf] - tjalfi
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/Multiple-Byte-Processing-with-Full-Word-Instructions.pdf
======
makapuf
Love the acknowledgement at the end to Donald Knuth. Those times must have
been epic. Now if that sort of thing interest you, you can have a look at the
"Bit twiddling hacks" on Google.

------
Upvoter33
An early set of thoughts about vectorized computing. However, not the earliest
- some machines in the 60s did this sort of thing.

~~~
tjalfi
Hi, OP here.

I would describe this paper as an early example of SWAR (SIMD Within A
Register)[0]. It certainly didn't invent vectorization.

[0] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SWAR](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SWAR)

